# Whos better CHEVY or FORD



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

Im almost 16 but i cant decide who really makes the best truck for all around use towing trailer, plowing daily driving to school. I feel like chevy is better but there are more fords out by me. It seems like 80% of people on this site use chevys. Please help


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

lawnkid14;968568 said:


> Im almost 16 but i cant decide who really makes the best truck for all around use towing trailer, plowing daily driving to school. I feel like chevy is better but there are more fords out by me. It seems like 80% of people on this site use chevys. Please help


This is going to be a brutal discussion!!


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

I know. This will go on forever:realmad:


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

bean7654;968576 said:


> This is going to be a brutal discussion!!


Yep. Here we go again.

The better truck is one that is paid for and gets the job done.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

definately a subaru outback wagon. cant beat the awd for plowing  can we possibly get a ban on these threads


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly, I would think 75% to 85% of the people here will say the better of the 2 is what they currently have. I can say buy Chevy cause that's all I ever own but we all know that doesn't answer that question. There are some people that have valuable reasons as to why one better then the other but I think it comes down to preference cause as you have seen already plowing can be done with Chevy or Ford and also Dodge, Toyota..........


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

kill this right now


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

lawnkid14;968568 said:


> Im almost 16 but i cant decide who really makes the best truck for all around use towing trailer, plowing daily driving to school. I feel like chevy is better but there are more fords out by me. It seems like 80% of people on this site use chevys. Please help


I doubt you will be buying new, so it is not really a question of who makes a better truck. They are all good in their own ways. Just the same as all have weak points. You will have to figure out what price range you can reasonably afford. Then start researching to see what trucks fall into that price range. Then research those trucks as far as common problems with them. While out truck shopping, make sure you look everything over twice if not three times, to make sure it will not be a money pit that you will eventually regret buying. Do NOT forget to smell the transmission dipstick, if it smells burnt, walk if not run from it. If your father is mechanically inclined, bring him with you, or somebody who knows about vehicles and what to look for when buying one.

Matt


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks for that response mattr and if u want me to kill it i can


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You dirt bag... FORD IS BEST:waving:






























You all are scum.... CHEVY beats ford hands down


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

Bajak;968588 said:


> The better truck is one that is paid for and gets the job done.


I agree.



lawnkid14;968701 said:


> thanks for that response mattr and if u want me to kill it i can


Your welcome. I don't think you can kill the thread, only the moderators and administrators can delete or close threads. Do not worry about it though, some people will post like that instead of giving advice because they see lots of these types of posts.

Matt


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

theplowmeister;968775 said:


> You dirt bag... FORD IS BEST:waving:
> 
> You all are scum.... CHEVY beats ford hands down


coming from the guy with a rainbow in his sig


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

Neither, Dodge is best......zing......lol to each their own


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

leepotter;968844 said:


> Neither, Dodge is best......zing......lol to each their own


no ford is best

but what about honda? :laughing:

iam sure this thread will be deleted soon


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

:laughing:


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

ajslands;968853 said:


> iam sure this thread will be deleted soon


I agree, but mainly because of all of the BS posts. Lawnkid asked what he thought was a good honest question. Majority just seem to make fun of the thread instead of helping the young guy out a bit. At least maturity levels are being shown by the type of posts here. Sorry if that offends any of you, yet maybe next time the smartest thing to do is not post if you do not want to help. I am sure I will get internet bashed for that statement, but oh well.

Matt


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

MattR;968880 said:


> I agree, but mainly because of all of the BS posts. Lawnkid asked what he thought was a good honest question. Majority just seem to make fun of the thread instead of helping the young guy out a bit. At least maturity levels are being shown by the type of posts here. Sorry if that offends any of you, yet maybe next time the smartest thing to do is not post if you do not want to help. I am sure I will get internet bashed for that statement, but oh well.
> 
> Matt


grrr matt wth. no iam jk...

kid its up to you, i prefer ford, most guys that plow around here plow with fords even tho the chevy and gm were also made here


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

MattR;968880 said:


> I agree, but mainly because of all of the BS posts. Lawnkid asked what he thought was a good honest question. Majority just seem to make fun of the thread instead of helping the young guy out a bit. At least maturity levels are being shown by the type of posts here. Sorry if that offends any of you, yet maybe next time the smartest thing to do is not post if you do not want to help. I am sure I will get internet bashed for that statement, but oh well.
> 
> Matt


Matt, you suck!! Why don't you shut the hell up!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I like the chevfordodges the best. wesport


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

MattR;968679 said:


> I doubt you will be buying new, so it is not really a question of who makes a better truck. They are all good in their own ways. Just the same as all have weak points. You will have to figure out what price range you can reasonably afford. Then start researching to see what trucks fall into that price range. Then research those trucks as far as common problems with them. While out truck shopping, make sure you look everything over twice if not three times, to make sure it will not be a money pit that you will eventually regret buying. Do NOT forget to smell the transmission dipstick, if it smells burnt, walk if not run from it. If your father is mechanically inclined, bring him with you, or somebody who knows about vehicles and what to look for when buying one.
> 
> Matt


I second what Matt is saying, thats great advice, all trucks have up's and downs.. As with anything built. I myself am a Ford guy till the day I die, it's just my preference. Buy what's in good condition and priced right and in your budget to start out. I wouldn't be to concerned with whats better or what company made it. I would however only be looking at the american trucks, real american trucks Ford, Dodge, or G.M.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

F-SERIES BEAST;968921 said:


> I second what Matt is saying, thats great advice, all trucks have up's and downs.. As with anything built. I myself am a Ford guy till the day I die, it's just my preference. Buy what's in good condition and priced right and in your budget to start out. I wouldn't be to concerned with whats better or what company made it. I would however only be looking at the american trucks, real american trucks Ford, Dodge, or G.M.


OMG, don't get this AMERICAN TRUCK thing going again.


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

Bajak;968588 said:


> Yep. Here we go again.
> 
> The better truck is one that is paid for and gets the job done.


Amen Brother! payup


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

WIPensFan;968924 said:


> OMG, don't get this AMERICAN TRUCK thing going again.


Rotflmao!! :laughing: Your right, thats definitely one to not get going again..  lol


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Uggghhhh....not this again.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

End of thread.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Toyota Tundra is the best. I mean, It can do everything an 18 Wheeler can do but is still a Half Ton truck. If you've seen the commercials, everyone who owns a Dodge, Ford, Chevy is trading in towards one. Pretty soon, the big 3 aren't even going to make trucks anymore- its that good.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Kid, do a search, this topic has been discussed a large number of times. I'm sure you will find your answer one way or another.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

plowguy43;969197 said:


> The Toyota Tundra is the best. I mean, It can do everything an 18 Wheeler can do but is still a Half Ton truck. If you've seen the commercials, everyone who owns a Dodge, Ford, Chevy is trading in towards one. Pretty soon, the big 3 aren't even going to make trucks anymore- its that good.


i dont think so


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe everything Toyota puts on TV....thats why they are the best.


I don't believe the recalls I see though- you know, the ones about crushing the Tacoma's due to frame rot...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

plowguy43;969212 said:


> I believe everything Toyota puts on TV....thats why they are the best.
> 
> I don't believe the recalls I see though- you know, the ones about crushing the Tacoma's due to frame rot...


do you have a fleet of tundra's


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

sar·casm (sär'kāz'əm) 
n. 
A cutting, often ironic remark intended to wound.

A form of wit that is marked by the use of sarcastic language and is intended to make its victim the butt of contempt or ridicule.

The use of sarcasm. See Synonyms at wit1.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Duncan90si;969229 said:


> sar·casm (sär'kāz'əm)
> n.
> A cutting, often ironic remark intended to wound.
> 
> ...


hahahaha beautiful!:laughing:


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I think there is a need for a sarcasm font for forums.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Duncan90si;969247 said:


> I think there is a need for a sarcasm font for forums.


hahaha thats awesome, very true especially in ajs case :laughing:


----------



## bcofdayton (Nov 26, 2009)

I am a die hard Ford man, yet my wallet dictated I take a sweet deal on a Chevy


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

bcofdayton;969285 said:


> I am a die hard Ford man, yet my wallet dictated I take a sweet deal on a Chevy


Welcome to the dark side. We have candy.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Candy rots your teeth...I'm not saying Chevy/GMC Owners don't have any teeth


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

MattR;968880 said:


> I agree, but mainly because of all of the BS posts. Lawnkid asked what he thought was a good honest question. Majority just seem to make fun of the thread instead of helping the young guy out a bit. At least maturity levels are being shown by the type of posts here. Sorry if that offends any of you, yet maybe next time the smartest thing to do is not post if you do not want to help. I am sure I will get internet bashed for that statement, but oh well.
> 
> Matt


And you helped the original poster how?


----------



## Michigansnowkin (Sep 28, 2009)

neither, dodge!


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Just go with the Exmark!
Oh SHOOT, I'm on the wrong SITE!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

One thing I learned in auto mech school is that their all junk, just some are worse than others!!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

i to the op, buy a consumer report magazine on cars and trucks, then decide, i think they have a site too


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The OP did ask an honest question and you can't blame him for asking it. This topic just gets really old. It's the same type of question as "what plow should I get?". There are endless answers to these questions. Look at all the trucks and pick the one that YOU like and not what everybody else likes.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I like these. I can't say for sure that they are any good, but I like em anyway.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

lawnkid14;968568 said:


> Im almost 16 but i cant decide who really makes the best truck for all around use towing trailer, plowing daily driving to school. I feel like chevy is better but there are more fords out by me. It seems like 80% of people on this site use chevys. Please help


you may have just started ww3 

but my pick is ford all the way ussmileyflag


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I personaly like Chevy and GMC alot better than Ford. I had realy good luck with my 1989 Chvy 2500.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Bajak;969965 said:


> I like these. I can't say for sure that they are any good, but I like em anyway.
> View attachment 71064


that just got my vote. thats one bamf truck right there. if you can get a could deal on that my next choice would be a mazda b2000


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

to the original question chevy is the best mine have lasted forever with almost no maintenance. a piece of advise... u will destroy your first vehicle either through carelessness or accident. if possible so find something that has been lightly wrecked or is older and fix it up u will take much better care of it then if u have it just given to u. my first car was a $200 1990 honda civic i drove that car for five years and it had over 300xxx on it when i got rid of it. I still miss that car but thats because i bought it and fixed it up with my own money, time, and hands. u can graduate to something newer when u have been on the road longer.


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Of course i am gonna say ford but guess what. They sell parts for both. They dont make them like they use too. I love my ford but my buddy has had the same good luck with his Chevy. Its all bout how u take care of what u got


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Silverado_guy07 (Jan 29, 2008)

Check out the service departments and see whos you like better. 
I find chevy to be really understanding with their warrenty claims. (personal experience only)
they warrenty a plow truck of mine that dosent have a plow prep package (which voids warrenty)


----------



## Silverado_guy07 (Jan 29, 2008)

also every dealership is different 
I have been to horrible chevy/gmc dealerships that wanted to void my warrenty!!! I had to hide my VIN and get the hell outta there


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

the best advise would be to think back in your old days when young. what was the truck you wanted the most? me personally wanted a 12v cummins black with chrome stacks. i then grew up and relized the price tag and quickly looked at a cheby. i still want that dodge but i need a job to pay the payment every month!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i would buy what you most wanted when you were young, also go around a joy ride in a couple and see what you like and see what one rides like poop. from my experience dodge's ride like **** and ford chevy both ride decent. ford didnt have the best interrior back in the day, chevy and dodge did. to buy a nice clean chevy you have to pay the price. but you get what you pay for on a truck you buy a 5oo dallor beater its only going to get you a repair bill you buy a on 2005 6.0 you will be getting towed into ford. buy a chevy and you will out drive a dodge and ford! personal prfrence, but you have to drive all 3 brands, because you might like the dode ride with now plow on the front towing. but the ford might tow better. get the point im saying? also do a serch aswell while waiting for post and you will get a little bit more information on the topic and get to read some funny wars on what trucks to buy.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

MattR;968679 said:


> I doubt you will be buying new, so it is not really a question of who makes a better truck. They are all good in their own ways. Just the same as all have weak points. You will have to figure out what price range you can reasonably afford. Then start researching to see what trucks fall into that price range. Then research those trucks as far as common problems with them. While out truck shopping, make sure you look everything over twice if not three times, to make sure it will not be a money pit that you will eventually regret buying. Do NOT forget to smell the transmission dipstick, if it smells burnt, walk if not run from it. If your father is mechanically inclined, bring him with you, or somebody who knows about vehicles and what to look for when buying one.
> 
> Matt





lawnkid14;968701 said:


> *thanks for that response mattr*





F-SERIES BEAST;968921 said:


> *I second what Matt is saying, thats great advice*, all trucks have up's and downs..





plowguy43;969444 said:


> And you helped the original poster how?


Hey Plowguy43, do you actually READ the previous posts BEFORE you question something?



plowguy43;969197 said:


> The Toyota Tundra is the best. I mean, It can do everything an 18 Wheeler can do but is still a Half Ton truck. If you've seen the commercials, everyone who owns a Dodge, Ford, Chevy is trading in towards one. Pretty soon, the big 3 aren't even going to make trucks anymore- its that good.


By answering with ONLY sarcasm, proves that you cannot help out the OP by answering the question. I at least had some wisdom in my reply to the OP, yours ... well... reminded me of a manure truck.

Have a Great Day,
Matt


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

First truck: whatever you can afford, the best overall shape you can afford. Nice thing about chevy's, they break down often enough that parts are cheap since they dont last and you can pretty much rebuild them with off the shelf parts at any 7-11.

I grew up chevy for 20yrs, i kept getting crap from me neighbor about spending all my time wrenching to keep them chebbies on the road and suggested i try a Ford. I did, and i've been saving money and having less headaches ever since. Chevy stopped producing trucks back in 87, ever since it's just been revised versions of El Camino's. "They ride really good" or "look at how nice this interior is" which is great for the soccer dad crowd Chevy markets too, but guys who want a solid work truck have always opted for Ford..they're proven tough.

When the last generation Chevy that did'nt have a frame that cracked/split? 60's? so for 40 years prior the trucks have gotten weaker, one only needs to read any "frame cracking" thread, or reflect on their personal experience, i had 2 chebbie trucks ripping up by the steering box, and now the HD's are doing the same and cant tow a trailer without buckling the center of the truck up...

thread fixed


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

MattR;973958 said:


> Hey Plowguy43, do you actually READ the previous posts BEFORE you question something?
> 
> By answering with ONLY sarcasm, proves that you cannot help out the OP by answering the question. I at least had some wisdom in my reply to the OP, yours ... well... reminded me of a manure truck.
> 
> ...


I read it Matt, his Thread Topic States "Who's Better Chevy or Ford" then his first post of said thread is "Im almost 16 but i cant decide who really makes the best truck for all around use towing trailer, plowing daily driving to school. I feel like chevy is better but there are more fords out by me. It seems like 80% of people on this site use chevys. Please help"

So you never answered his question either. Which was why I asked how you helped and others didn't. Did you offer advice- sure, so did I.

Don't take life so serious, you never get out alive


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Runner;969692 said:


> Just go with the Exmark!
> Oh SHOOT, I'm on the wrong SITE!


Don't embarass urself!

Go with Gravely, LOL


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Wheres Millwaukee? Im sure he can testify for the FORDS.

Tom Mcauley, where Mill?


----------

